# Need Suggestions please



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

This year I want to make something for Halloween but I'm not too sure. My top choices are brownies, cookies, cupcakes or a cake. I'm having a hard time trying to make up my mind, I see so many recipes out there but not sure which one to use. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. Last year I never got to making anything and I always regretted it. This year I want to make sure I make the best out of it! :jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Are you suggesting that your making something to hand out to the kids on Halloween night? Or is this something you want to make for a party or just for yourself? If it's just for you, do whatever you want, but if it's for a party, then maybe something like cupcakes or cookies along that line. I like it cause it's finger food, and it's portable. Just pop it on a napkin and off you go!

But if your making it to hand out, then that may be a problem, just from the fact that it won't be in a sealed wrapper or container. Unsealed food unfortunately get tossed these days. It's not like when I was a young buck and Mom's in the neighborhood could make homemade stuff and hand them out to the kids. There just wasn't the scare factor back then. :jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a Halloween party every year, I make a nice cake, Halloween decorated, cup cakes for the portable aspect, as well as cookies. decorate everything up for Halloween and just put it all out. You will be surprised how quickly it all goes. The cake is the one that I usually have to most left of after the party. But it just lends itself so good to decorating, I just can't do without it.


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm more likely to go for the brownies or cupcakes. Actual cakes don't get gnawed on as much around my house and we tend to have to throw it out in the end. Especially if you go all out in decorating it for a party. I've had guests who didn't want to ruin what I'd done to the cake before and thus never had a single piece. What kind of event are you planning for?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you can't make up your mind which treat to make, then the law is, you have to make all of them

Troll Wizard brought up a good point, too - is this for a private party (no issues other than food allergies) or for passing out to ToTs (likely to get tossed out by watchful parents)?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cupcake and/or brownies are the items I make for my open house. I decorate the brownies with the halloween sprinkles and depending on the amount of cupcakes, I sometimes decorate them as mummy faces, vampires, ghosts and green monsters (I took a couple of cake decorating classes in the past). However, just sticking with one design or color and adding sprinkles or the royal icing decorations on them would be fine. 

Cupcakes and brownies can be picked up and held easily or stored in a small gift bag if someone wants to take it home to enjoy.


----------



## ZombieMa (Jul 16, 2013)

Here are a couple of my Halloween cakes and cupcakes:

















I can give you recipes for fondant and buttercream if you want. It's really easy to make things out of fondant. For the skulls, I used candy molds which you can buy at the craft store.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Cupcakes or cookies here....More portable, snack size, and no one really knows how many you've eaten yourself


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

ZombieMa, your goodies are "eye treats" as well as eating treats!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Yeah it's something for the house. But I agree, cupcakes and brownies are probably my best bet. Just can't seem to make up my mind sometimes. Each year on Halloween we stay up late and watch horror movies. Thanks for adding the pictures and suggestions to me. I'll be sure to add photos when the day comes!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

..graveyard brownies are always good
how bout cheescake,
caramel apple bites
pumpkin fudge


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Brownies shaped like toe pinchers.


----------

